# Happy Labor Day Weekend to All!



## Ruthanne (Aug 29, 2019)

I hope everyone has a relaxing, peaceful  and safe Labor Day weekend!


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 29, 2019)

Bonnie said:


>


Thank you Bonnie!  ✌


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 29, 2019)

Have a happy and safe Labor Day weekend!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 29, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Have a happy and safe Labor Day weekend!


Thank you AB!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks Ruthanne!  Also wishing everyone a happy and safe Labor Day weekend!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 29, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Ruthanne!  Also wishing everyone a happy and safe Labor Day weekend!


Thank you SeaBreeze!


----------



## Gemma (Aug 29, 2019)

Same to you too, @Ruthanne !


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 30, 2019)

Happy, happy Labor Day.  I think I'll fire up the grill to officially call it the end of summer.  (As a kid, school always started the week after Labor Day, and summer was over for us.....)


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2019)

Gemma said:


> Same to you too, @Ruthanne !


Thanks Gemma!


----------



## 911 (Aug 30, 2019)

Thank you. I need a break. I work p/t for the PSP tagging and logging in evidence, except forensics. I know it doesn’t sound like a stressful or hard job, that’s why I took the offer. I should have investigated it before I grabbed the offer. Thank goodness for computers.


----------



## Liberty (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks Gemma...you go and have a wonderful holiday weekend!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Liberty (Aug 31, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Thank you Ruthanne and Aunt Bea!


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Liberty (Aug 31, 2019)

Thank you very much for thinking of us, Vega!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 31, 2019)

Vega_Lyra said:


>


Thank you VL!


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 2, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 75730


Thank you Ken!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 2, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Two families, racing for the last empty table!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

..  another hot day


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 2, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> View attachment 75736 ..  another hot day


Thank you Bonnie!


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 2, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=404048253580594
		



*Hope you're relaxing this Labor Day!*


----------



## Keesha (Sep 2, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=404048253580594
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

